# Flashing collars



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

just wondered where you purchased your flashing/light up collars from?

also do you put them on with a normal collar or swap tags?

xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I got one from Pets Corner made by Great & Small. It looks like those necklaces that look like straws and you break them and they light up. Except this has a button you press to turn it on and it just slips over her head. It was only about £5 and is really bright.

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought mine in Pets at home and just pop it on aswell as his normal collar and take it off again when we get home.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We haven't got flashing collars  

Another thing to beg hubby for lol ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a flashing poob bag holder that is attached to the top of our lead...it also doubles as a flash light, I don't ever have her off lead in the dark.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

I am very nervous about letting off the lead in the dark- but it gets dark so early I feel i don't really have a choice and what with Rigby being black he is impossible to see!!

xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty doesn't go off lead either but we find the flashing collar most use when she's at my parents and we let her out into the garden for her last toilet trip before bed as we can see where she is!!!

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

looby said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I am very nervous about letting off the lead in the dark- but it gets dark so early I feel i don't really have a choice and what with Rigby being black he is impossible to see!!
> 
> xx


Mine is black too and it is very handy having the flasher going to see where he is. We don't walk near roads though!! His collar also is reflective too that helps.
I have even seen a glow in the dark ball.....must get one


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ditto Karen - we got ours from Pets At Home too and slip it over her normal one. It's very effective. Although we don't let her off the lead in the dark as we are surrounded by fields and would never catch up with her if she ran off after something.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Mine is black too and it is very handy having the flasher going to see where he is. We don't walk near roads though!! His collar also is reflective too that helps.
> I have even seen a glow in the dark ball.....must get one


I have a light-up ball! It's fab!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I bump in to a lady with a totally black Alsation every night on our evening walk..if it wasn't for it's red flashing colour you would think she was walking alone...you can't see him at all!!
As Betty is white this is one problem I don't have!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Flashing collar I have is from pets at home and defo use it with her normal collar as I find it loosens off as we walk. Emma x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I bump in to a lady with a totally black Alsation every night on our evening walk..if it wasn't for it's red flashing colour you would think she was walking alone...you can't see him at all!!
> As Betty is white this is one problem I don't have!


Colin, I have yet to see Betty remain White on a walk!!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Colin, I have yet to see Betty remain White on a walk!!!!!


Very funny Karen but also very true When pictures of the meets get posted
on here Betty always looks a complete wreck... I think I am going to have to
insist on the photo's being taken prior to the walk just to prove she is white sometimes!! ( in fact I wouldn't be surprised if she is the most frequently bathed dog on here)


----------



## Abbeysmum (Jan 25, 2012)

We have a flashing collar for Abbie which is also luminous green and reflective. The little red LED lights can either flash or stay static. We let her off lead as this collar is so effective and she stays with us anyway. I wouldn't feel the same if we were anywhere near roads though.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Got mine form here:

http://www.glow.co.uk/glow-pet-shop.html


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought the flashing collar for Teddy from Pets at Home - unfortunately we only had it one day when he decided to chew through the wiring  Little monster - just as well he is cream coloured.


----------

